# The Church of Christ by James Bannerman



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 22, 2014)

James Bannerman’s The Church of Christ is about to be reprinted by Banner of Truth. The Church of Christ - Banner of Truth

I was wondering if this is still considered the best 'overall' book on the doctrine of the church or do the PB members recommend other works? Are there areas Bannerman specifically covers well? Areas he does not cover well?

Thank you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 22, 2014)

It certainly is a classic study. It is not for the dilettante, either; it is written for the serious student. It isn't "light" reading.

Bannerman obviously defends Presbyterian structure and governance, as the most biblically defensible, and therefore most proper (and ordained) form for the church. This is for the _bene esse_ (well-being) as opposed to the plain _esse_ (existence) of the church. Obviously, Baptist/Independents continue to read him "with discernment yet for profit."

I continue to delight in Douglas (son of James) Bannerman's work, _The Scripture Doctrine of the Church_.

Helpful resource/outline to J.B. mentioned here: Study Guide of Bannermanâ€™s Book on the Church Available as a Free E-Book on Amazon


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 22, 2014)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I continue to delight in Douglas (son of James) Bannerman's work, The Scripture Doctrine of the Church.


How do you compare this to his father's work



Contra_Mundum said:


> Helpful resource/outline to J.B. mentioned here: Study Guide of Bannermanâ€™s Book on the Church Available as a Free E-Book on Amazon


Still available I believe but no longer free.


----------



## mossy (Dec 22, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > Helpful resource/outline to J.B. mentioned here: Study Guide of Bannermanâ€™s Book on the Church Available as a Free E-Book on Amazon
> ...


$1.50 now.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 22, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > I continue to delight in Douglas (son of James) Bannerman's work, The Scripture Doctrine of the Church.
> ...



It's a different sort of treatment; something of a biblical-theological progress through the Bible; from faint traces found in the history of the age of patriarchs, through the Old Covenant era, into the New. Douglas was apparently the editor of his father's theological College lectures/notes, which became _The Church of Christ_. The two works are very different in style, though they breathe somewhat the same spirit.

The Scripture Doctrine of the Church - David Douglas Bannerman - Google Books


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you Bruce. I appreciated your perceptive comments. The motivation for my interest lie in my concern about today's 'dumbing down' of the doctrine of the church - eg, denial of ministry of Word and Sacrament, watering down church membership, ordination etc. So I was assuming it covered these key areas among other topics.


----------

